# Detailing a rare historic beauty - the Bentley S3



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

*Hello there folks.

After the Mercedes - Benz 600 Pullman was finished , we were lucky enough to get our hands on this beautiful Bentley S3.
The quality and level of detail on this car is immense. A great example of true English craftsmanship.

Very few left hand drive models came out of the factory and even fewer remain till today.
This is one of them and we were asked to do something to make her look even better.

Here are some photos indicating the general state of this potentialy stunning blue paint.
*




















































































































































































































































*The car was washed with Ecosmart waterless wash in order to remove surface dust and then clayed.*










*After claying process we started correcting the paint. As always we had to proceed with extreme caution and be respectful to the cars age and history.
Here are a couple of shots of our correcting combo. Light cutting pad and Menzerna FG400 on the rotary*




























*While I was finishing half of the hood..*




























*... correction just started on the top D300 and Meguiar's MF pad on the DA.*










*A few shots showing correction levels on the right fender.*














































*We emphasize on all small details that make a big difference.*










*Moving on to passengers side, same combo as the roof.*























































*Here are some stills while working on the trunk
*



























*Post correction photos on drivers side.*














































*Getting closer on completing the cutting stage*




























*We never cut corners, so all the tight spots were carefully and properly polished.*










*Paint was refined with a polishing pad and Menz SF4000*










*During paint refinement wheels and chrome were cleaned and polished.*






















































































































*Interior received our treatment also. Leather seats and doorcards were cleaned,and nourished with Swissvax Leather Softener.*





































*Wooden dash wash cleaned and protected with Swissvax Wood Polish.*









































































*I think its time for some final shots after three days work and a layer of Swissvax Mystery*






























































































































































































* For us @ Dazzle Show Car Promotions, it is an honour to work on such great historic cars.

Thanks for reading this write-up, questions and comments are more than welcome.

Andreas*


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome as always!!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Absolutely stunning !!!!! Great write up as well. Looking forward to reading some more of your threads...................:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work once again


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Andreas you are Mythos 

Thanks for sharing another rare beauty. I m sure owner is over the moon after your treatment


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow fantastic turnaround!:thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunning work:thumb:
What a fantastic old car, it now looks better then new:argie:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That looks simply amazing, :argie:.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great car and work


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful work yet again. Well done


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fantastic work there

you have given the old bird a new lease of life.

james


----------



## Kerrcentral (Dec 4, 2012)

:doublesho wow, just wow!


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Stunning work as always.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning work!


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Stunning car, beautiful finish!


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

WOW, great work on a stunning British classic.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely ... :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Stunning work on a stunning car !!


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great work and finish on such a elegant motor.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

great work andreas...


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

another big beauty you got your hands on there.... :argie:

Thanks for posting its so nice to see such old historical cars 

did you enjoy that big beautiful grille? :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunning work and car.


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Very very fine work, great turnaround, fine products and art served a great looking result!


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

Amazing work:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work guys :thumb:
You have restored this Bentley to it's former glory !

Mario


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

what a superb job on a superb car


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

That looks amazing :thumb: great work!


----------



## johnwoo (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice correction, what a beauty! A proper detail is what this car needed an you did it!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Stunning work Andreas! :argie:


----------



## Ralph1252 (Oct 6, 2011)

A combination of great paint, brought back to life by a true master, this combined with the interior which now looks like brand new. Just goes to show they don't make em like this any more. Well done guys.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Πολυ ωραια δουλεια Ανδρεα!

You are giving us the chance to get to know car we never knew they existed.
Thanks for that and for presenting us your unmatched skill and presentation of your work.


----------

